# Video Camera suggestions



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 14, 2010)

Our FLIP HD has died (the lcd screen broke)  the ease of use was great, wasnt fully happy with vid quality, sound and lack of zoom isnt making me run back to get another.

I looked at the Kodak Playsport, but its Windows based and we have a MAC

http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=2709&pq-locale=en_US&gpcid=0900688a80c5a418

We had the Casio Exilim (digital cam w/ video) which was great, looking at the underwater version now, but not getting stellar reviews.  

Any suggestions on a vid camera similar to the flip (size/funtions/ease of use)


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 14, 2010)

you might find useful info here - http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=73557

i have the Panasonic cam with HD video.  i have minor regrets going with a combo device but do enjoy the convenience of having one camera that does it all.  The panny + MAC are good combo in that the video files are quick time compatible.  NOTE - there are a few diff video modes on the panny, the "best" one requires non-free editing software (as far as i can tell).


----------



## hammer (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a Kodak Zi8 and am pretty happy with it.  It does have digital zoom and image stabilization.  Only have a few videos from skiing but it did pretty well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 14, 2010)

GoPro if you're looking for pov.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 14, 2010)

Dont need POV, found out the kodak playsport is mac compat....i'll get a POV as a secondary/action cam


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking at the GOPRO now...thinking of getting a camera and using it for skiing/surfing as well as taking it to gymnastics meets, dance recitals etc....dont see why i couldnt do that right?  just get different mounts...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 14, 2010)

but i guess without a viewscreen it might not be a great cam for shooting the kids retitals, graduations etc


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 19, 2010)

looking at the kodak playsport...similar to flip but waterproof and more rugged.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 26, 2010)

fyi. before my current panasonic dmc-zs3 i had a pocket sized panasonic sdr-s10 i loved for outdoor videos. Greg had one and turned me on to it 2 summers ago.  last winter i fried the thing plugging in my daughter's laptop power cord by mistake.  i'd been watching ebay for months and just "won" a replacement for $50, including an 8G SD card.  fits in a pocket and is pretty rugged. water & shock resistant. crappy for still shots but i'm OK with that.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 29, 2010)

If you want to use the zoom a lot, the LCD is usually useless, you need to look through a view finder.


----------

